# Did anyone`s labour start with braxton hicks?



## Babynumber1

Hey all i just wondered if anyone`s labour started with braxton hicks at all?

I`m so fed up nowi just want labour to start.I`m getting strong bh today again as i did yesterday they lasted about 2 hours yesterday xx


----------



## lynnikins

mine started out with very mild contractions very similar to the braxton hicks id be having but a bit sore, i would forget your EDD now hun and start telling yourself baby will be here when its ready and distract yourself with your LO making the most of these last days you have alone with her, i know the last weeks are frustrating but stressing about " is this the start of it " will just delay it all the more


----------



## Babynumber1

lynnikins said:


> mine started out with very mild contractions very similar to the braxton hicks id be having but a bit sore, i would forget your EDD now hun and start telling yourself baby will be here when its ready and distract yourself with your LO making the most of these last days you have alone with her, i know the last weeks are frustrating but stressing about " is this the start of it " will just delay it all the more

Thanks hun i know your right.My lo is 16 months and teething i have a very short paitence with him at the mo and i`v got terribly emotional i`m crying every other day wanting labour to come and also scared of how hard it will be with 2.
I`d had my son at 37+3 so since then iv been expecting something to happen silly me.xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

im exactly the same hun, i ve no patience with my poor lo and no energy to play with him, im 3 days overdue now and been having strong bh since sat but no pattern to them but having them all day


----------



## Babynumber1

topazicatzbet said:


> im exactly the same hun, i ve no patience with my poor lo and no energy to play with him, im 3 days overdue now and been having strong bh since sat but no pattern to them but having them all day

Hi hun you been getting the BH`S as well have you this is the 3rd or 4th day iv been getting them now strong in a row and my tummy is bit off.I wonder if labour will start soon for us? xx


----------



## LockandKey

I started getting BH when I was 28 weeks pregnant, I had my daughter when I was 40 weeks and 3 days. They got more intense the closer I got to my due date and was actually fooled a couple times into thinking I was in labor when I really wasn't.


----------



## erinmt

Is this your second or your first? If your braxton hicks are getting stronger and closer together that will be a sure sign that labor is upon you. BUT, it doesn't happen like that in all cases. With my first one labor lasted quite a while, but with my second one, I made progress SUPER fast. What I thought were braxton hicks started getting closer together, not necessarily stronger, but withing 10 minutes or so, they became very painful, so, obviously they were no longer braxtons, they were true contractions, and I gave birth 30 minutes later. My midwife told me there is a special name for labor that happen so fast, I forgot, but anyway....


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I was having strong BH all through the day for 2 weeks before I had my last little girl, hope you've not got long to wait!


----------



## Babynumber1

Thanks girls i`m due on thurs but braxton hicks getting bad each day yesterday they were terrible xx And its my 2nd baby hardly had any with my 1st xx


----------



## Nyn

I had painful BH for about 2 weeks before birth. So much so that when labor actually did start I didn't realize it was labor before I was in established labor when I said to OH, maybe we should call the midwife? ds2 was born 3 hours later lol! 

with ds1 I hardly had any BH at all and certainly non that were painful.


----------



## luvmyfam

erinmt, I think you are referring to "precipitous birth".


----------



## sarah1980

lynnikins said:


> mine started out with very mild contractions very similar to the braxton hicks id be having but a bit sore, i would forget your EDD now hun and start telling yourself baby will be here when its ready and distract yourself with your LO making the most of these last days you have alone with her, i know the last weeks are frustrating but stressing about " is this the start of it " will just delay it all the more

^^^ Great advice :thumbup:

I had concentrated on having baby at 37 weeks throughout my pregnancy and it has came and went and this last week has dragged so much it has seemed like a month!!!

So I have decided to chill out and wait, keep myself busy and baby will be here when it's ready. No doubt soon enough I will be wishing I could go back to having just one day of putting my (swollen) feet up and do nothing :haha:

Sarah xxx


----------

